# السيسى، جنوب السودان، قناة جونجلى.



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2016)

*

السيسى، جنوب السودان، قناة جونجلى.

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/1145963

هل يعلم المصريون شيئا عن قناة جونجلى ؟؟

بالطبع الأغلبية لا تعلم 

هل تعلم عزيزى المصرى 

ان نهر النيل 

:

 85% من مياهه من بحيرة تانا بأثيوبيا 

و 

15% من مياهه من بحيرة فيكتوريا بأوغندا 

هل سألت يوما لماذا فقط 15% من بحيرة فيكتوريا ؟؟

لما لا تزيد عن ذلك ؟؟

باختصار شديد جدا 


المياه الآتية من بحيرة فيكتوريا تُهدَر فى جنوب السودان بسبب المستنقعات 

لذلك تم التفكير فى مشروع قناة جونجلى 

مخترقا هذه المستنقعات 

هذه القناة ستوفر لمصر فى حدود 13 مليار متر مكعب سنويا 

ليست كمية هينة 








قولوا يارب​*


----------



## philanthropist (4 مايو 2016)

يارب يا باشمهندسة يارب


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2016)

:big68::big68:


----------



## كليماندوس (4 مايو 2016)

معلومة " اكثر من رائعة " 

 مجهود متميز و شغف بالمعرفة  

لكن - *هل ستصمت " إسرائيل " تجاهها ؟*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 مايو 2016)

فعلا انا اول مره اسمع عن القناه دى 
و بجد نتمنى الخير لبلدنا يا ايرينى 
بس ياريت ميكونش فى المشروع ده فساد وسرقه
زى الكبارى اللى بيعملوها او الطرق اللى بيرصفوها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

philanthropist قال:


> يارب يا باشمهندسة يارب



*ان شاء الله 

المشروع دا يتنفذ​*


----------



## أَمَة (5 مايو 2016)

لتكن بركة الرب مع العاملين في المشروع.

موضوع ممتاز إيريني يستحق التقييم.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> :big68::big68:



*انا فهمت ايه انا يعنى من ابتسامتك تيه ؟؟

قصدك يعنى ان السيسى سُهُن ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> معلومة " اكثر من رائعة "
> 
> مجهود متميز و شغف بالمعرفة
> 
> لكن - *هل ستصمت " إسرائيل " تجاهها ؟*​



*و هى إسرائيل مالها بأأأأأأأأأأأاة ؟؟

سؤال عايزة أسأله لك 

هى ترعة السلام الل داخلة تعمر سيناء إعترضت عليها إسرائيل ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

+ماريا+ قال:


> فعلا انا اول مره اسمع عن القناه دى
> و بجد نتمنى الخير لبلدنا يا ايرينى
> بس ياريت ميكونش فى المشروع ده فساد وسرقه
> زى الكبارى اللى بيعملوها او الطرق اللى بيرصفوها



*لا دا ح يبقى مشروع ضخم 

مش حينفع فيه فساد 

بس توافق جنوب السودان 

عايزة أقولك إن المشروع دا كان فيه محاولة لتنفيذه فعلا زمااااااااااااااااان 

لكن الصراع الل كان بين شمال السودان و  جنوبها منع استكمال التنفيذ 

و المهندسين قتلوهم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> لتكن بركة الرب مع العاملين في المشروع.
> 
> موضوع ممتاز إيريني يستحق التقييم.





*
ربنا يخليكى  


هو لسة ما اتنفذش لكن الدراسات كلها موجودة 

و جاهز للتنفيذ 

شوية حركات سياسية و يتنفذ 

لعلمك : السيسى شغال فى صمت 
​*


----------



## grges monir (5 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *انا فهمت ايه انا يعنى من ابتسامتك تيه ؟؟
> 
> قصدك يعنى ان السيسى سُهُن ؟؟​*


نوووووووو بيستعبط ههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]سؤال ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قناة " دونجل " دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيبقى ليها علاقة بالصرف الصحى ؟![/FONT]*​:t33:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (5 مايو 2016)

ربنا يبارك وتكمل على خير


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سؤال ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قناة " دونجل " دهين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
> ...


*
أكيد طبعا 

فيه علاقة وطيدة 

أومال لأة ؟؟

فكرتنى بمشروع ترعة السلام 

و لما اتعملت السحارة الل تحت قناة السويس عشان تنقل الماية لسيناء

قولت ياعينى 

ح يشربوا :خ 

:w00t:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> ربنا يبارك وتكمل على خير



*يارب 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> نوووووووو بيستعبط ههههههه



*عارف أغنية نانسى عجرم بتاعة : مافيش حاجة تيجى كدة ؟؟

أهو دا الل بيعملوا السيسى : ح تدلعنى تاخد عينى كمان 

إحنا ماعناش ناكلوا و رايح يدى معونات 

سياسة ديه و لا مش سياسة 

يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس 

:w00t: 
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و هى إسرائيل مالها بأأأأأأأأأأأاة ؟؟
> 
> سؤال عايزة أسأله لك
> ...


*اسرائيل داخلة فى المنطقة لايجاد العامل المشترك لايجاد النزاعات بالتركيز على دول حوض النيل
فا لو اثيوبيا تحتاج الكهرباء فيمكن مفاعل او اثنين يكفوها لكن بالسدود تستطيع ايجاد المياه العكره لخلق صراعات بين دول الحوض

 ترعة السلام  هى فى دولة المصب و ليس فو دولة المنبع فهناك فرق*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *اسرائيل داخلة فى المنطقة لايجاد العامل المشترك لايجاد النزاعات بالتركيز على دول حوض النيل
> فا لو اثيوبيا تحتاج الكهرباء فيمكن مفاعل او اثنين يكفوها لكن بالسدود تستطيع ايجاد المياه العكره لخلق صراعات بين دول الحوض
> 
> ترعة السلام  هى فى دولة المصب و ليس فو دولة المنبع فهناك فرق*



*استنى استنى 

عايز تقول ان اسرائيل هى السبب فى سد النهضة ؟؟

و عايز تقول إن الغرض من سد النهضة هى الكهرباء بس ؟؟

لو تقصد كدة تبقى معلوماتك غلط 

سد النهضة لن يضر مصر

بل بالعكس سيكون مصدر فائدة 

فلِمَ تفيدنا اسرائيل ؟؟

سؤال كمان 

عارف السودان عاملة كام سد على نهر النيل ؟؟

تسمع عنهم ؟؟:smil12:
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (6 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> .*
> استنى استنى
> لو تقصد كدة تبقى معلوماتك غلط
> 
> ...


*حسنا - هيا وضحيلى و صححيلى معلوماتى " الغلط " ​*


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

لو تقصد كدة تبقى معلوماتك غلط 

سد النهضة لن يضر مصر

بل بالعكس سيكون مصدر فائدة 

ازاااى بقا افيدينا ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Maran+atha (7 مايو 2016)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *حسنا - هيا وضحيلى و صححيلى معلوماتى " الغلط " ​*





soul & life قال:


> ازاااى بقا افيدينا ؟؟؟؟؟



*أنا الل نفسى أفهم 

جبتوا منين إنه ح يضر مصر ؟؟

حسبتوها إزاى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.



*يارب ​*


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا الل نفسى أفهم
> 
> جبتوا منين إنه ح يضر مصر ؟؟
> 
> حسبتوها إزاى ؟؟؟​*



مين اللى المفروض يجسب هو مش فى ناس مسئولة عن كده  وتصريحاتهم اللى وجعت بطون المصريين  انا عن نفسى مبفهمش فى الكلام ده بس قريت  وبتابع  والكلام ميطمنش انتى بس الوحيدة اللى بطمنينا وفعلا نفسى افهم منك انتى جايبة الاطمئنان ده منين :flowers:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مين اللى المفروض يجسب هو مش فى ناس مسئولة عن كده  وتصريحاتهم اللى وجعت بطون المصريين  انا عن نفسى مبفهمش فى الكلام ده بس قريت  وبتابع  والكلام ميطمنش انتى بس الوحيدة اللى بطمنينا وفعلا نفسى افهم منك انتى جايبة الاطمئنان ده منين :flowers:



*طب ح أسألك سؤال بسيط 

تجاوبينى عليه الأول 

السد العالى حجز مياه النيل عن الوصول للبحر المتوسط ؟؟

​*


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب ح أسألك سؤال بسيط
> 
> تجاوبينى عليه الأول
> 
> ...



لا و كفيانا اسئلة انتى نسيتى الامتحانات شغالة :t17:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> لا و كفيانا اسئلة انتى نسيتى الامتحانات شغالة :t17:


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*[FONT=&quot]إنجزى يا إيرينى فى عرض دين النبى *​​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]إنجزى يا إيرينى فى عرض دين النبى *​​ ​[/FONT]



مش لازم تطلع روحنا الاول ههههههههههههانا بس نفسى اشوف الاجابة قبل ما اموت:smil15:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> لا و كفيانا اسئلة انتى نسيتى الامتحانات شغالة :t17:








*طب لما هو كدة 

بتشكى ليه إن سد النهضة ح يقطع عننا الماية ؟؟

معلش دا آخر سؤال *

:new6::new6::new6:

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]إنجزى يا إيرينى فى عرض دين النبى *​​ ​[/FONT]



*طالما حلفتنى بالغالى 

مش ح أقدر أرفض لك طلب ​*:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب لما هو كدة
> 
> بتشكى ليه إن سد النهضة ح يقطع عننا الماية ؟؟
> 
> ...





*ما تجاوبى يا سول 

دا سؤال سهل​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تجاوبى يا سول
> 
> دا سؤال سهل​*


 *[FONT=&quot]مش يقطع المية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حصة المياه اللى هتوصل لمصر بيقولوا هتقل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى تسألنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... هتقل أزاى[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بلاش شغل الشيخ الشعراوى دهون 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تجاوبى يا سول
> 
> دا سؤال سهل​*



يالهوى الاجابة متوقفة عليا ؟ 
 مش عارفة يا ايرينى بيقال ان سد النهضة هيحجز جزء من المية اللى كانت بتوصلنا وهيحوشوا  الميه فى السد لاستخدام اندفاعها فى توليد الكهربا زى مبيحصل فى السد العالى كده وده على اد معلوماتى معرفش صححيلى انتى
معلش البت على رجلى وبكتب بالعافيه منها يعنى كويس انكم بتعرفوا تقروا الكلام هههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]مش يقطع المية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حصة المياه اللى هتوصل لمصر بيقولوا هتقل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى تسألنى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... هتقل أزاى[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]بلاش شغل الشيخ الشعراوى دهون
> ...



*وهى الماية الل ماشية فى نهر النيل (من أسوان للبحر المتوسط) قلت بعد السد العالى ؟؟

آخر سؤال 

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> يالهوى الاجابة متوقفة عليا ؟
> مش عارفة يا ايرينى بيقال ان سد النهضة هيحجز جزء من المية اللى كانت بتوصلنا وهيحوشوا  الميه فى السد لاستخدام اندفاعها فى توليد الكهربا زى مبيحصل فى السد العالى كده وده على اد معلوماتى معرفش صححيلى انتى
> معلش البت على رجلى وبكتب بالعافيه منها يعنى كويس انكم بتعرفوا تقروا الكلام هههه



*ما السد العالى حاجز ماية و بيجيب كهرباء و بيعدى الماية برضوا 

إيه قولك بأأأأأأأأأأأأة ؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

هو احنا اللى هنجاوب علطول واومال انتى هتجاوبى ايه هههه


----------



## soul & life (7 مايو 2016)

اه بس السد بتاعنا واحنا اللى ببنناه بدراسات ورسومات معينة بحيث انه العائد منه يكون نفع مش ضررر 
لكن سدهم بقا هيتبنا ازاى و ورسوماته هتكون ايه دى منعرفهاش لانهم عاوزين سد يعود عليهم هما بنفع مش هيفكروا فينا ولا ايه؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> هو احنا اللى هنجاوب علطول واومال انتى هتجاوبى ايه هههه



*أنا الحق عليا إنى عايزاكى تستنتجى المعلومة لوحدك 

:blush2:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> اه بس السد بتاعنا واحنا اللى ببنناه بدراسات ورسومات معينة بحيث انه العائد منه يكون نفع مش ضررر
> لكن سدهم بقا هيتبنا ازاى و ورسوماته هتكون ايه دى منعرفهاش لانهم عاوزين سد يعود عليهم هما بنفع مش هيفكروا فينا ولا ايه؟


*
لو سألتينى من الناحية الهندسية و البيئية 

مين أفضل لمصر سد النهضة أم السد العالى ؟؟

ح أقولك سد النهضة أفضل 

ياريته كان اتبنى قبل السد العالى 

ياااااااااااااريت

______________

بالنسبة لتفكيرهم 

هم ما يقدروش ما يفكروش فينا 

فيه اتفاقات من زمان تجمع دول حوض النيل 

و هم مش ح يقللوا حصتنا من الماية 

إحنا الل عالم مفترية ما بيهمناش غير نفسنا 

______________________


طب معلومة على الماشى 

عارفة إن فيه بعض الاوقات بعد وقت الفيضان ما بيبقاش فيه نقطة ماية فى أثيوبيا ؟؟

و بيبقوا فى حالة جفاف 

و ممكن توصل لمجاعة ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *وهى الماية الل ماشية فى نهر النيل (من أسوان للبحر المتوسط) قلت بعد السد العالى ؟؟
> 
> آخر سؤال
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​*


*عارفة أستخدامات بقى ( بئا ) قبل وبعد ؟

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عارفة أستخدامات بقى ( بئا ) قبل وبعد ؟
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​



:new6::new6::new6:​*عارفاها 

طب المرة ديه قبل و لا بعد طا ؟؟

​*


----------



## grges monir (7 مايو 2016)

[QUOTE*لو سألتينى من الناحية الهندسية و البيئية 

مين أفضل لمصر سد النهضة أم السد العالى ؟؟

ح أقولك سد النهضة أفضل 

ياريته كان اتبنى قبل السد العالى 

ياااااااااااااريت
*][/QUOTE]
عاوز جملة مفيدة
ياريت لية بئااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> *لو سألتينى من الناحية الهندسية و البيئية
> 
> مين أفضل لمصر سد النهضة أم السد العالى ؟؟
> 
> ...





*
أقولك 

السد العالى حجز عن ضفتى نهر النيل من أول أسوان لغاية البحر المتوسط الآتى :

- الطمى المميز و دا تسبب فى عدة مصائب 

الأولى: المساحة الزراعية الل قلت 
الثانية : عدم غسيل نهر النيل أول بأول من الملوثات من صرف صحى و صرف زراعى 
الثالثة :التأثير على أساسات القناطر 
الرابعة : النحر الذى يسببه البحر المتوسط يوميا 

- السمك الغير ملوث 

____________________

سد النهضة لو كان اتعمل قبل السد العالى : كان حمى مصر من الفيضان و الجفاف أيضا 

مشروع سد النهضة كانت دراساته موجودة من قبل السد العالى على فكرة 

بس جمال عبد الناصر الله يسامحه ما سمعش كلام الخبراء 

الله يرحمه بأة ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2016)

هو كلامك صح استاذة ايرينى 
واللى يقولك كمان ان السد العالى بيعمل كهرباء كثيرة حابب اقول ان فى مشاريع ضخمة جداً فى مصر تضرب كهرباء السد العالى كلياً وخاصة فى اسيوط انشاء محطة كهرباء لانتاج 1500 ميجا وات 
ولية نقول ياريت سد النهضة اتعمل قبل العالى ...؟
احنا نفجر السد العالى ونسيب سد النهضة هنكسب كثير والكثير .....
1_الطمى اللى هيجى من هضبة اثيويبا
2_عملية النحر اللى البحر المتوسط مش هتصل تانى 
3_هتزادد الرقعة الزاعية 
4_المحافظة على السدود المصرية 
5_ونهر النيل هيتغسل 
6_وترجع بلاد النوبة اللى اختفت من بحيرة ناصر 
7_أحنا ممكن ناخد كهرباء من سد النهضة عادى يعنى 

حالياً السد العالى ليس له قيمة نهائياً فى مصر حينما يتم البناء من سد النهضة 



كان معكم طالب نجح فى امتحان الجعرافيا 2014 :2015 
47 من 60


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

حالياً السد العالى ليس له قيمة نهائياً فى مصر حينما يتم البناء من سد النهضة 

ده كلام خطير خطير ميتسكتش عليه بعتقد محتاج دراسات ومن ناس متخصصة مش قرار سهل ابدا


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2016)

> ده كلام خطير خطير ميتسكتش عليه بعتقد محتاج دراسات ومن ناس متخصصة مش قرار سهل ابدا



مش عارف الكلام داة فية هزار ولا جد 
على العموم من دراستى للسد العالى كويس ونهر النيل 
حابب اكد كلامى الدكر يقول غير كدة وانا قدمت الادالة على كلامى


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

فين الادلة ؟


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2016)

> حالياً السد العالى ليس له قيمة نهائياً فى مصر حينما يتم البناء من سد النهضة



داة بالعكس احنا نحسبها صح ونشيل السد العالى ونشوف سد النهضة اللى هيحصل فى مصر


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2016)

> فين الادلة ؟


1_الطمى اللى هيجى من هضبة اثيويبا
2_عملية النحر اللى البحر المتوسط مش هتصل تانى 
3_هتزادد الرقعة الزاعية 
4_المحافظة على السدود المصرية 
5_ونهر النيل هيتغسل 
6_وترجع بلاد النوبة اللى اختفت من بحيرة ناصر 
7_أحنا ممكن ناخد كهرباء من سد النهضة عادى يعنى 


ونضيف حاجة قالتها الاستاذة ايرينى

سد النهضة هيحمى مصر من الجفاف والفيضان


----------



## soul & life (11 مايو 2016)

معلش مع احترامى لكلامكم لكن الحكاية مش بالبساطة دى ومكنش حد غلب لما كل واحد ياعد يحسبها كده ده سد وله رسومات ومقاسات معينة اعتقد فى ناس متخصصة ممكن تاخد ايام وشهور فى دراسة علشان يقدروا يبتوا فى الموضوع


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2016)

> معلش مع احترامى لكلامكم لكن الحكاية  مش بالبساطة دى ومكنش حد غلب لما كل واحد ياعد يحسبها كده ده سد وله  رسومات ومقاسات معينة اعتقد فى ناس متخصصة ممكن تاخد ايام وشهور فى دراسة  علشان يقدروا يبتوا فى الموضوع



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب اى فائدة السد العالى بعد بناء سد النهضة ..؟
اللى هيعملوا سد النهضة هيكون مكان السد العالى ..
حد يقدر يقولى اى فائدة السد العالى بعد بناء سد النهضة ..؟
اتحدى ان حد يرد ......
لا شيخنا يقدر يرد ........

ولا استاذنا يقدر يرد .......قفشات بسمة وهبة


----------



## بايبل333 (11 مايو 2016)

> لكن الحكاية مش بالبساطة


لاهى بسيطة وابسط من البساطة نفسها 
بس تخيلى لو طلع مسئول وقال ان سد النهضة هيعمل خير للبلد من خلال 
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
...........
شوفى الراى العام اللى هيعمله ...؟الراى العام اللى ميعرفش يعنى جعرافيا ولا سدود ولا  يحزنون 
شوفى بقى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> معلش مع احترامى لكلامكم لكن الحكاية مش بالبساطة دى ومكنش حد غلب لما كل واحد ياعد يحسبها كده ده سد وله رسومات ومقاسات معينة اعتقد فى ناس متخصصة ممكن تاخد ايام وشهور فى دراسة علشان يقدروا يبتوا فى الموضوع



*أنا ما قولتش السد العالى يتهد 

دا بايبل مش أنا​*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2016)

*



			أنا ما قولتش السد العالى يتهد 

دا بايبل مش أنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش اتهام لحضرتك ِ
المشكلة عندئنا فى نقص المعرفة والتعليم والثقافة 
ربنا يرحم
*


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> *
> 
> مفيش اتهام لحضرتك ِ
> المشكلة عندئنا فى نقص المعرفة والتعليم والثقافة
> ...



طيب شكرا ليك كلك زوء يا زوء
لكن من وجهة نظرى مش عيب اقول معرفش وانتظر افهم وبعدين اقول رايى احسن كتير من لما افتى فشىء اعرفه مجرد معرفه سطحية وكأنى عالم فيها وعامل دراسات عليا:flowers:


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2016)

> طيب شكرا ليك كلك زوء يا زوء
> لكن من وجهة نظرى مش عيب اقول معرفش وانتظر افهم وبعدين اقول رايى احسن  كتير من لما افتى فشىء اعرفه مجرد معرفه سطحية وكأنى عالم فيها وعامل  دراسات عليا:flowers:



هههههههههههههههههه
لا انا مش بقصد حضرتك انا بقصد عامة الشعب المصرى فان المعرفة بتكون ضعيفة فى جميع الاموار
 مش عارف انا بحتاج الى محامى لكى يوضح كلامى هنا 
وانا اسف ان كنتِ جرحت مشاعر حضرتك وانا لم أقصدك تماماً


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لا انا مش بقصد حضرتك انا بقصد عامة الشعب المصرى فان المعرفة بتكون ضعيفة فى جميع الاموار
> مش عارف انا بحتاج الى محامى لكى يوضح كلامى هنا
> وانا اسف ان كنتِ جرحت مشاعر حضرتك وانا لم أقصدك تماماً



ههههه الشعب المصرى مسكين وعدم معرفته بسبب غيلان ناهبين بلده وحرمينه من ابسط حقوقه

وصدقنى انا مزعلتش ولا حاجة والموضوع موصلش لجرح المشاعر :new6:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> طيب شكرا ليك كلك زوء يا زوء
> لكن من وجهة نظرى مش عيب اقول معرفش وانتظر افهم وبعدين اقول رايى احسن كتير من لما افتى فشىء اعرفه مجرد معرفه سطحية وكأنى عالم فيها وعامل دراسات عليا:flowers:



*طبعا الاحسن ان الواحد يقول ما اعرفش و يستسفسر 

لكن أنا معرفتى مش سطحية 

دا شغلى و دراستى (العليا)​*


----------



## بايبل333 (12 مايو 2016)

يعنى كلامى يا استاذه ايرينى 
صح ولا غلط..؟


----------



## soul & life (12 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طبعا الاحسن ان الواحد يقول ما اعرفش و يستسفسر
> 
> لكن أنا معرفتى مش سطحية
> 
> دا شغلى و دراستى (العليا)​*



انا عرفت من شرحك انك فاهمه ومجال دراستك  قريب  من كده  يا ايرو وعلشان كده مقولتش حاجة المشاركة كانت رد على مشاركة استاذ بايبل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> انا عرفت من شرحك انك فاهمه ومجال دراستك  قريب  من كده  يا ايرو وعلشان كده مقولتش حاجة المشاركة كانت رد على مشاركة استاذ بايبل



*أستااااااااااذ ؟

بايبل مواليد 92

:smil12:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *دا شغلى و دراستى (العليا)​*





soul & life قال:


> انا عرفت من شرحك انك فاهمه *ومجال دراستك*  قريب  من كده  يا ايرو وعلشان كده مقولتش حاجة المشاركة كانت رد على مشاركة استاذ بايبل


 *[FONT=&quot]دراساتك العُليا كانت فى المية ... 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]أنهو مية بقى ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (14 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أستااااااااااذ ؟
> 
> بايبل مواليد 92
> 
> :smil12:​*



وماله استاذ برضوو:flowers:


----------



## بايبل333 (14 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دراساتك العُليا كانت فى المية ...
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنهو مية بقى ؟؟؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]




يا راجل بلاش تريقة انت ناقص تقولها مش عارفة تزرعى ريحان ولا بتنجان 
ويوم ما تزرعى العصافير تاكلهم كلهم..؟:t25:[/FONT]


----------



## بايبل333 (14 مايو 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أستااااااااااذ ؟
> 
> بايبل مواليد 92
> 
> :smil12:​*





soul & life قال:


> انا عرفت من شرحك انك فاهمه ومجال دراستك  قريب  من كده  يا ايرو وعلشان كده مقولتش حاجة المشاركة كانت رد على مشاركة استاذ بايبل





soul & life قال:


> وماله استاذ برضوو:flowers:


----------

